# Hello



## Coy (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey there,


Just signed up because this looks like a nice place, I've already forgotten how I found it. 

So I was wondering, how many of you are actually aviators of some sort. I'm 14 and wish to be a Naval Aviator in my later life. Not really good on introductions so, hello.


Regards,
Nathan.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 10, 2011)

Your intro was just fine. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome onboard. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## imalko (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Lucke.stz (Mar 10, 2011)

welcome to the forum ! Greetings from Brazil.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Nathan, and welcome from me in Denmark.
I hope you'll enjoy the forum. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome! Come on in and make yourself at home. My aviation experience is a grand total of a whopping 8 hours in a Cessna 152 and a half hour of stick time in a Tiger Moth. Aviator? Hell no, but there are several on the site who will chime in.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Nathan!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi and welcome from 'across the border'! I've only got a couple of hundred hours - seemed to spend more time falling out of 'em than flying 'em !!


----------



## Coy (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome lads.



Airframes said:


> Hi and welcome from 'across the border'! I've only got a couple of hundred hours - seemed to spend more time falling out of 'em than flying 'em !!


 
lol


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome from Down under mate!


----------



## Torch (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome aboard....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome aboard Nathan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome from across the other border Nathan! Hope that you'll stick around mate!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 14, 2011)

WElcome to the forum Nathan! There are several here who have flown and are currently pilots - military and civilian. And then theres Lucky.......


----------



## N4521U (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome from another down undah. Naval Aviator eh? 

Today, tomorrow at the latest, get yourself to the local flight school and get to know the instructors. There will be someone at even the smallest airport who is a CFI, Certified Flight Instructor. Pick up a basic book you will be using for ground school and study it. You will either get right into it, or it will scare you away by what you will learn. 

I did it at 48, after wanting to fly since I was nine years old. Wish I had done it at 14 mate. 

Welcome to the forum. 
Bill


----------



## Geedee (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Nathan and welcome to the family


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Peebs (Mar 21, 2011)

G'day Nathan, greetings from downunder


----------



## magnu (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum 
If you want a career in military aviation why not join your local branch of the Air training Corps.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome from across the pond, groundpounder myself, spent a lot of time airborne but never flew one myself. Unlike terry I never sat near the door so I never fell out, got pushed once or twice but generally jumped somewhat willingly


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## David12 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey there,this is David,glad to join this forum and glad to meet you here,I look forward to getting some inspiration and getting to know all of you.


----------

